# Saga of my GTR and the Gendarmes



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

A small story that may amuse some readers... I decided to take my R35 GTR down to the south of Spain via France to meet some friends for a week’s holiday near Malaga and return via the Nurburgring (told the wife it was on the way back)
On the 1st day in France I was stopped on the autoroute near Le Mans by a well hidden Subaru who caught me after about 5km of catch up - the result was a 90 euro fine and two pleasant gendarmes who were more interested in the car than the actual speed I was doing (154kph in a 130kph limit). The next day I had a similar encounter but with a gendarme motor cyclist who claimed I was doing ‘over the 130kph limit’, but didn’t mention the actual speed. The ticket just said 145kph and another 90 Euros disappeared from my wallet. I then remained on my guard for the rest of the day and kept almost religiously to the speed limits.
That night we stayed in a very pleasant little auberge near Tours where the wonderful lady who ran the establishment suggested that I avoid backtracking to the autoroute by taking this marvellous D road that “was very fast and straight with no Gendarmes”. She was right, the road was magnificent, having been resurfaced to a very high standard and blisteringly straight and I thought this was a perfect opportunity to see what the car could really do as it was very early in the morning with no traffic or people around whatsoever. Her beside me did comment when the digital speedometer went above 200mph that perhaps I should have some consideration for the wildlife in the area (most of it squashed onto the windscreen). After some 15km, I started to come into a village and dutifully slowed down to 20mph or less whilst admiring the sleepy atmosphere of this lovely French community before the real day begins. To my surprise, as if they had been beamed down by Scotty, two jack booted gendarmes stepped out in front of me with their hands on their weapons gesticulating that I should pull over into an old fire station yard. Initially I thought that it was to do with the noise the car was making whilst manoeuvring through this idyllic village, but no, it was to do with some invisible being that had clocked me 5km before the village at 309kph. My wife was asked if she had a driving licence to which she replied yes, and I escorted into the back of a van and she was told to stay put in the GTR (all in French). As I speak very little French (my wife is the translator) I could only distinguish a few words such as jail, confiscate, stupid, death, banning, Euros etc. To cut a long story short, I had my plastic licence taken away, 870 Euros removed from my wallet (that was all I had in it), was told I was banned and that my wife must drive and my licence would be sent home (I think that was the translation). Every time I asked for proof of my speed I was just asked for my keys and the word ‘confiscated’ kept reappearing, so I stopped asking. I then had to explain all of this to her indoors, who has never driven the GTR, never driven on the ‘wrong’ side of the road, had failed 11 driving tests and had never driven an automatic, that she would have to drive the GTR. Now this is where many years of marriage and a degree in begging paid off, as she got into the driving seat and I adjusted the movement to its absolute maximum up and forward, wiped her tears away and slunk into the passenger’s seat under the full gaze of the two gendarmes. 25km on, and about an hour’s travelling time, we came to the autoroute where she froze – “I am not driving this frigging car another inch” and stormed off. Meanwhile I was recovering from the hour’s journey with my clothes soaked in nervous sweat and manfully made the decision to DRIVE ILLEGALLY.
For the rest of the journey to the Spanish boarder we kept below all the speed limits and felt like we were on the run, thinking every overtaking car and van was an unmarked gendarme or something worse. As the ban only applied to France, I was somewhat relieved when we crossed the border near Biarritz with the wife driving at the customs crossover point. The trip through Spain was uneventful as I was feeling somewhat poor and 25mpg sounded quite impressive! Whilst we were staying with our friends in Spain I received a message from my daughter stating that my licence had been returned and was at home. In sheer ignorance, I assumed that as it had been returned that I was no longer banned so returned home via France, Germany, Nurburgring (only 3 laps because the Scandinavian Porsche owners club had destroyed 3 sections of Armco and these areas were coned off in a chicane like manner) and then back to good old Blighty for the trip from Folkestone to Oxfordshire.
On arrival home I checked my licence and got my wife to translate..... the ban was for 1 year and the fine that was originally 870 Euros was now only 90 Euros and my speed was quoted at 123kph in a 90kph limit not 309kph. 
To summarise, two 90 euro fines, one 870 euro fine with 780 euros going into the pockets of the friendly local gendarmes together with a one year driving ban in France. I am now 99% sure that the lady in the pleasant little auberge was probably involved in the whole scam and has taken her share of the winnings.
I have since been told that I should have known things were not right when they banned me on the spot and fined me that amount of money. Apparently for doing that kind of speed I should have been arrested and put before the courts with a possibility of a jail sentence or even the guillotine. A lesson has been learnt!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmm, unlucky fella. And to think, we're going to be sharing our aircraft carriers etc with these coniving surrender monkeys!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep , bet most of that went straight into their pockets . Xmas is coming ya know. I wonder what would have happened if you had just carried on without stopping.

I read somewhere that they did this to a guy ( banning him on the spot ) but they were close to the border so drove there and promptly swapped over again for the rest of the journey.

All said an done , I prefer the financial hardship rather than porridge !


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Very well written, a entertaining story, even if not for you lol


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Never trust those frogs...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

never go through france except keeping your speed limit on


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> A small story that may amuse some readers... I decided to take my R35 GTR down to the south of Spain via France to meet some friends for a week’s holiday near Malaga and return via the Nurburgring (told the wife it was on the way back)
> On the 1st day in France I was stopped on the autoroute near Le Mans by a well hidden Subaru who caught me after about 5km of catch up - the result was a 90 euro fine and two pleasant gendarmes who were more interested in the car than the actual speed I was doing (154kph in a 130kph limit). The next day I had a similar encounter but with a gendarme motor cyclist who claimed I was doing ‘over the 130kph limit’, but didn’t mention the actual speed. The ticket just said 145kph and another 90 Euros disappeared from my wallet. I then remained on my guard for the rest of the day and kept almost religiously to the speed limits.
> That night we stayed in a very pleasant little auberge near Tours where the wonderful lady who ran the establishment suggested that I avoid backtracking to the autoroute by taking this marvellous D road that “was very fast and straight with no Gendarmes”. She was right, the road was magnificent, having been resurfaced to a very high standard and blisteringly straight and I thought this was a perfect opportunity to see what the car could really do as it was very early in the morning with no traffic or people around whatsoever. Her beside me did comment when the digital speedometer went above 200mph that perhaps I should have some consideration for the wildlife in the area (most of it squashed onto the windscreen). After some 15km, I started to come into a village and dutifully slowed down to 20mph or less whilst admiring the sleepy atmosphere of this lovely French community before the real day begins. To my surprise, as if they had been beamed down by Scotty, two jack booted gendarmes stepped out in front of me with their hands on their weapons gesticulating that I should pull over into an old fire station yard. Initially I thought that it was to do with the noise the car was making whilst manoeuvring through this idyllic village, but no, it was to do with some invisible being that had clocked me 5km before the village at 309kph. My wife was asked if she had a driving licence to which she replied yes, and I escorted into the back of a van and she was told to stay put in the GTR (all in French). As I speak very little French (my wife is the translator) I could only distinguish a few words such as jail, confiscate, stupid, death, banning, Euros etc. To cut a long story short, I had my plastic licence taken away, 870 Euros removed from my wallet (that was all I had in it), was told I was banned and that my wife must drive and my licence would be sent home (I think that was the translation). Every time I asked for proof of my speed I was just asked for my keys and the word ‘confiscated’ kept reappearing, so I stopped asking. I then had to explain all of this to her indoors, who has never driven the GTR, never driven on the ‘wrong’ side of the road, had failed 11 driving tests and had never driven an automatic, that she would have to drive the GTR. Now this is where many years of marriage and a degree in begging paid off, as she got into the driving seat and I adjusted the movement to its absolute maximum up and forward, wiped her tears away and slunk into the passenger’s seat under the full gaze of the two gendarmes. 25km on, and about an hour’s travelling time, we came to the autoroute where she froze – “I am not driving this frigging car another inch” and stormed off. Meanwhile I was recovering from the hour’s journey with my clothes soaked in nervous sweat and manfully made the decision to DRIVE ILLEGALLY.
> For the rest of the journey to the Spanish boarder we kept below all the speed limits and felt like we were on the run, thinking every overtaking car and van was an unmarked gendarme or something worse. As the ban only applied to France, I was somewhat relieved when we crossed the border near Biarritz with the wife driving at the customs crossover point. The trip through Spain was uneventful as I was feeling somewhat poor and 25mpg sounded quite impressive! Whilst we were staying with our friends in Spain I received a message from my daughter stating that my licence had been returned and was at home. In sheer ignorance, I assumed that as it had been returned that I was no longer banned so returned home via France, Germany, Nurburgring (only 3 laps because the Scandinavian Porsche owners club had destroyed 3 sections of Armco and these areas were coned off in a chicane like manner) and then back to good old Blighty for the trip from Folkestone to Oxfordshire.
> ...


1.be happy you aren't confisticated
2.309 kph??!! that's for life ban maybe.
3.be careful when driving illegally
4. 25mpg is very nice if you did it
5.you lost more money than your stay+fuel


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

As someone who goes to Le Mans every year I have heard these sorts of stories many times - and yes, there never is any evidence provided of the actual speed and the cars pulled over are always British drivers!

You're lucky they didn't confiscate your car - that happened to a GTR owner at this years Le Mans.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Sorry you are out of pocket*

But, Are you saying you saw an indicated 300kph + on a regular N road?
Look I am the last person to back the speed nazis but thats not a terribly sensible bit of driving.
France is a modern, well ordered country. I personally would be amazed if its really the scam you seem to think it is. Its not any more likely than UK police doing it. We're not talking about a banana republic here.

The truth about driving in the modern France is that they have an efficient and very sneaky enforcement regime that is frustrating because the country has fantastic roads with little traffic. Its so tempting to let yourself go.

If you want to know the rules they are available on the internet and well worth researching before you go. Up to 50kph above the limit its generally 90 euros and wave you on. Go above that and there is a string of very severe penalties.
Up to 1500 euro fines, 1 year automatic and immediate bans ( Within France) and car confiscation.

Keeping the car thing is generally when the offence is very serious, I dont know, something like doing 180 mph on single carriageway road for example,or when there is no alternative driver in the vehicle, or you cant pay. cash only always, they dont do credit cards, its not a scam.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

If you get fined on the spot you'll always get paperwork to say why and covering the amount. Assuming you have this then send this to the court (I suggest a copy at first?) and ask for a refund of the overpaid amount.

I've paid speeding fines in cash in Germany, Belgium and France and I've always had full written receipts. Only in the USA and UK have they not requested cash, but a payment by post, or payment after the court hearing.


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

bluediamond said:


> France is a modern, well ordered country. I personally would be amazed if its really the scam you seem to think it is. Its not any more likely than UK police doing it. We're not talking about a banana republic here.
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the UK Rozzers but I've never heard of any taking a back hander or pocketing cash at the side of the road for a motoring offence.
> From my friends, family and posts on the net that when travelling in France I hear about it far too often.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I got stopped twice within 20 minutes in France 3 years ago in my F430.
First time was probably a fair cop (excuse the pun) and they lead me on a 20 minute drive to a cash point.

I then drove far more slowly and almost immediately got pulled again and when I said there is no way I was speeding (or not by more than 10kph at most) the cop dropped his claimed speed and fine!
So what proof could he possibly have had?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Im used to corruption in the police force, I go to Mexico quite a bit, the difference is in Mexico when you slip a copper the equivalent to a tenner, he'll just about let you get away with anything this side of bedding his daughter, with a few exceptions...

870 Euros is day light robbery, for that I would have expected a guided tour of the red light district, a peronal introduction to the madam, all I could eat and an escort home.. 

For the record, the food was terrible.. lol


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I've been stopped enough times in France and Belgium that I now just drive everywhere at no more than 10-15kph over the limit, usually using cruise control. Save the fun for Germany!

The problem is that both these countries have got so annoyed by speeders they use whatever tactics they can think of. One time we were in two 996GT2s and an R33 cruising from Reims across to Germany. When we went past a Peage a Policecar coming the other way did a u-turn and followed us at a distance for about 5 miles. We were doing a steady 130kph. He then overtook us and pulled off the road. After we passed he pulled out again and tailed us for several miles, before again overtaking and then pulling off. About 5 miles past that we went past a radar-gun hiding behind a bridge support! Again we went past at 130kph.

We sat at 130kph until the German border and then within a few miles were legally 300kph+


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

> The truth about driving in the modern France is that they have an efficient and very sneaky enforcement regime that is frustrating because the country has fantastic roads with little traffic. Its so tempting to let yourself go.


The truth is that France is not a republic in name only it has a completely different culture to us. They are very united in some ways. And consider foreigners fair game especially so if there're Brits, we’re double points. These days Brits are considered by many Europeans as semiliterate. Many of us still only speak our mother tongue, and are perceived to be somewhat ignorant by many Europeans. This is the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth. Lol.


----------



## luxliem (Feb 26, 2010)

Gentlemen, the best advice I can give you while driving in France is to get the "Coyote" radar warning device using the GPS and based on the cellular networks of all the drivers on the motorways. This device also spots all fixed radars and is constantly updated. The price is very reasonable about 190 € + 90 € roughly for one-year subscription. It has saved my driving license so many times that I NEVER go to France from Luxembourg where I live without this device ! and besides: When you get a fine in France, the gendarmes have to give you a written receipt, mentioning the speed, the amount paid, the device which took the speed at which you were driving, when it was revised the last time, the name of the officer who was handling the radar etc... Without all these information, there is NO valid fine ! but of course if really you was driving at 300 km/h don't say to the gendarmes that it was only slightly above 130 km/h ! Personally I have my doubts about the fact that on this Nationale, this british Gentleman has been able to drive at +300 Km/H. Because then for sure, he will appear in the local newspaper immediatly with his car confiscated and so on...very unlikely that they took you 870 € extra money without a receipt and that you receive later a confirmation of the fine at only 90 €. Sorry to doubt about your story ... I do know too well how the gendarmes are working in France !!!


----------



## Smokey Campbell (Jun 23, 2009)

Just to add, if you think we have it bad back in the UK the Gendarmes know no limits about how sneaky they'll be to get a speeding ticket. 

I live in Chamonix for 5 - 6 months of the year and the roads are fantastic, even the autoroute on the way up has sweeping corners, great surface, visibility etc. However, the Gendarmes persist in hiding behind signs, bushes, you name it to catch you out, it doesn't matter how observant you are, trying to spot a man in dark blue, hiding behind a blue sign 1000m away!!!

Incidentaly does anyone know of the black GTR that lives near Servoz? I passed it on a trailer the other day, I saw a photo on here I think of the same car a while back with Mt Blanc in the background. 

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## luxliem (Feb 26, 2010)

No doubt that the Gendarmes in France are especially vicious !!! the only way to trick them is to have your "Coyote" device functioning and hoping that there are other drivers ahead of you who have spot their mobile radars. On the motorways, it is often the case, so you can avoid to get trapped by the mobile radars and you can signal to the other drivers the presence of these f.....gendarmes !


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Theres a definite cultural difference*

They enforce speed in a very different way. Things that we would regard as unfair and deceitful are the rule. They know the roads and know where to wait to give them the best chance of catching you out. Best to avoid more than 145kph at most especially on sweeping downhill a-route sections.
But like here if you play the game and work around it it doesnt have to be so expensive.More than 50 kph above the limit and you're in trouble. (Thats 110 mph on a dry autoroute which is enough, surely ) Be careful through villages on the nationales and keep your eyes open.Be polite and apologetic if you get stopped and always carry enough cash.
If you want to play with fire then you'll need a LOT of cash and a second driver for the car.
But honestly, its not a corrupt system.
Its really all about the truly abysmal standard of french driving and their tendency to kill each other, not all about us!


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got back from 1500 enthusiastic miles through France and didn’t have any problems at all. I got stopped by Customs but they were very efficient and polite. I had my Irish Setter on the front seat with his dog safety belt on. You should have seen the lady officer’s face when I wound down the window on the Dog’s side. He was sitting up and looked over as if to say “Puis-je vous aider madame?”

I never touched anything like 300kph and used a chase car. It doesn’t take long to find a Porsche or a Merc driver who is happy to lead the way. They you just have to watch your mirrors. I also drove silly early times of the day. The French are never at work anyway. 32 hours a week, retire at 55 –PA! they don’t know they’re born!


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Absolutely*

I go to France at least 3 times a year and you can get Channel to med without getting nabbed by the Gendarmes easily enough. Dont take the p... and keepsyour eyes open. 
You can still enjoy some of the very best roads on the planet no question, and cane it when appropriate.
Oh and they do have 1 or 2 decent hostelries too.
Finding a "pacemaker" is a good idea. Some belgian or german Audi or Merc cruising along at 160kph is usually available
I used to think France was gods own country to drive in until the gendarmes assault in recent years. Probably Italy now or , maybe , the less populated areas of the UK


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

*Mileage in France*

When driving in France its never a good idea to push the limits. As other people have said the gendarmes sit on the side of the road or a few kilometres before a toll booth.

I wouldn't do more than 150kph on the autoroute - more than that you're asking for it. Gone are the days when you could floor it. They will confiscate anything doing over 160kph - have a friend who was doing 165kph on a bike and they banned him on the spot - bike was put on a flatbed and then promptly fell off!!

I go to France and Italy 3/4 times a year - cruise control in France - fun in italy.

I used to live in France and all has changed - I used to have a friend who would leave his mother at the TGV in Macon and get to Paris before she did - can't do that any more.

Watch out in France!!:shy:


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

It was me who got caught doing 245 in a 130 on the way back from Le Mans this year, I lost my car for 3 months and had a nightmare getting it back, if you were doing 300 then you are VERY lucky you got some apparently corrupt plod. To be honest at that speed in the UK even though it was a fairly clear straight motorway I would have been facing a ban and possibly jail for dangerous driving.

It's not worth the hassle - the autobahn or the Nurburgring is the place to go....which is precisely where i'm going on Saturday yay :runaway:



bluediamond said:


> But, Are you saying you saw an indicated 300kph + on a regular N road?
> Look I am the last person to back the speed nazis but thats not a terribly sensible bit of driving.
> France is a modern, well ordered country. I personally would be amazed if its really the scam you seem to think it is. Its not any more likely than UK police doing it. We're not talking about a banana republic here.
> 
> ...


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Another reason why I hate France

The only reason that sh*thole of a country exists is so we can drive to decent places 

Thinking about it I've never seen a Frence Police car that looked like it could do more than 200-220km/h, would you really stop if it meant losing your 50k car?


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*S..thole of a country?*

Mmm, not the adjective I would personally use. In fact i would say its one of the most varied , beautiful and interesting nations on earth.
In fact the biggest frustration about this threads theme is that it has a sensational road network that is begging to be enjoyed and currently an annoyingly efficient police force that is spoiling that.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I take it back then, its a nice country, made a sh*thole by the inhabitants

And I'm not just talking about then gendarmes!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

If French people drove like @rses over here, plod would soon be after them, much the same.


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmmm.... I've got a week off next week and I'm planning to drive the GTR to Monaco, then maybe up to Como and back via Switzerland.
Going fast in a straight line is not too much fun, so I'm driving the Route Napoleon from Grenoble. No autoroute plod on that, but any other gendarmes about? Anyone driven it recently?


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Now thats a good trip*

I think the RN85 ( Route Napoleon) may be the best road I have ever driven, but there's loads of blinding roads in the area. 
No sign of any gendarmes the last couple of years I've done it. Most of the passes are OK. Watch out for villages though, its where the bikes tend to set up the traps. The french are pretty good about flashing you a warning on the RNs. Cruise control the autoroutes at 145kph and you'll be fine.


Where are you staying on the route?


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for that. I've only booked the Chunnel trip so haven't booked any hotels,as I'm hoping that this time of year there'll be plenty of rooms free.

Suggestions welcome, though!

regards

Rod


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Well theres loads*

I would say if you want to stay in Monaco itself that David Coulthards hotel, The Columbus is excellent and although not cheap (Nothing is in that town) its good value compared to the other 4/5 star hotels. 
You should park the GTR in casino square and wander into the Hotel de Paris for a cocktail in the bar americain ( £15 a pop though )

If your staying up near Como then the Albergo Centrale in Cernobbio is pretty good. Food excellent, safe and free parking at the back and a its quite cheap.

The best passes to drive, the San Gottardo , Furka, Grimsel. But they wont be open this time of year, They'll be covered in snow as will anything high


----------

